# Fiat 500 daylight running lights.



## clubchamp98 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi anyone up on the fiat 500 lounge 13 reg.
my daughter has one , warning light on dash says day running light is off.
when engine is on only one side is on but if you put the headlights on both come on but they are dimmer than normal.
my first thought was it could be a double filament bulb!
But how the hell do u get it out, there's a small acsses hole but it's almost impossible to get my hand in.

any advice would be great .
thanks.
billy.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 20, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fiat+500+running+light+replacement


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 20, 2017)

drive4show said:



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fiat+500+running+light+replacement

Click to expand...

thanks just watched it. but you can't get your head in to see anything. Fiat must have children with thin arms to replace them
it is a duel filament just Orded one online

Thanks again.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 21, 2017)

Could it be a bumper off job? It wouldn't be the first car that has to have the front bumper removed for bulb replacement on one of the front lights.
Having looked at the YouTube clips......if that is the same, what about removing the corresponding front wheel first to make things easier?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 21, 2017)

thats just poor design, pure n simple

I know, lets make a simple job 100 times harder !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			thanks just watched it. but you can't get your head in to see anything. Fiat must have children with thin arms to replace them
it is a duel filament just Orded one online

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			thats just poor design, pure n simple

I know, lets make a simple job 100 times harder !
		
Click to expand...

Having a friend who work works on the design side at Ford, it's not poor design Phil, it's clever design from a manufacturing point of view.  I had an issue on an old Mondeo 4 wheel drive where the rear axle had to be dropped to replace the exhaust.  Put the stupidity to said mate, who pointed out that their sole concern is how quick and cheaply they can bolt the thing together and get it down the line.  Every second saved meant more vehicles built and more profit.  They had absolutely no concern about how you repair it when it goes wrong, and that's practically a verbatim quote.

Bugger all help to the OP but I thought it might be of interest under the circumstances.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 21, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			thats just poor design, pure n simple

I know, lets make a simple job 100 times harder !
		
Click to expand...

I hope that was not a veiled threat that your quiting. Who else would be thick enough to do your job &#128513;


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having a friend who work works on the design side at Ford, it's not poor design Phil, it's clever design *from a manufacturing point of view.*  I had an issue on an old Mondeo 4 wheel drive where the rear axle had to be dropped to replace the exhaust.  Put the stupidity to said mate, who pointed out that their sole concern is how quick and cheaply they can bolt the thing together and get it down the line.  Every second saved meant more vehicles built and more profit.  They had absolutely no concern about how you repair it when it goes wrong, and that's practically a verbatim quote.

Bugger all help to the OP but I thought it might be of interest under the circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

It may be clever design from a *manufacturing* pov, but it's absolutely shocking from a *consumer* one!

There are, no doubt, hundreds of examples of such stupidity/dodgy priority! I've certainly encountered a few - and from supposed 'elite' manufacturers who tout there 'unique' features!

Just ask your Thames Valley colleagues (?) why they dropped BMW 528s back in the late 80s!

My Audis weren't immune either! Changing the right headlamp bulb required a special tool, so I can relate to the OP's issue! Though the vid D4S provided seems pretty simple - if a bit tight!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having a friend who work works on the design side at Ford, it's not poor design Phil, it's clever design from a manufacturing point of view.  I had an issue on an old Mondeo 4 wheel drive where the rear axle had to be dropped to replace the exhaust.  Put the stupidity to said mate, who pointed out that their sole concern is how quick and cheaply they can bolt the thing together and get it down the line.  Every second saved meant more vehicles built and more profit.  *They had absolutely no concern about how you repair it when it goes wrong, and that's practically a verbatim quote.*

Bugger all help to the OP but I thought it might be of interest under the circumstances.
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			It may be clever design from a *manufacturing* pov, but it's absolutely shocking from a *consumer* one!

There are, no doubt, hundreds of examples of such stupidity! I've certainly encountered a few - and from supposed 'elite' manufacturers who tout there 'unique' features!

Just ask your Thames Valley colleagues (?) why they dropped BMW 528s back in the late 80s!

My Audis weren't immune either! Changing the right headlamp bulb required a special tool, so I can relate to the OP's issue!
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe I suggested anything else, as the bolded section of my post should make clear.


----------



## drdel (Jun 21, 2017)

Think yourself lucky. A leaky exhaust manifold is a body off job on a RangeRover Sport, as is quite a few other jobs! 

Quite a change as the original Land Rover was championed because you only needed a few spanners to maintain it - mind you those spanners didn't rest in the tool box for long!


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I don't believe I suggested anything else, as the bolded section of my post should make clear.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it was!

Still shocking from a consumer pov, which should be a major consideration for any manufacturer - especially a 'volume' one like Ford!


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 21, 2017)

My first car was a Triumph Herald.  An absolute doddle to work on.  All the panels where bolted on so easy to replace.  Also the bonnet and wings lifted up in one piece so you could just sit on the front wheel and work on the engine.  Ah those where the days.


----------

